# käytäntö (politiikassa)



## Gavril

Onko _käytännöllä _erikoinen merkitys politiikasta puhuttaessa? En ole varma ymmärtävän, mitä tarkoittaa tässä yhteydessä:
_
Käytännössä kokous hyväksyi aloitteen, jonka mukaan pakkoruotsin tilalle kouluihin tulisi vapaasti valittava toinen kieli.

_Kiitos


----------



## Anatooli

"Periaatteessa" olisi varmaankin synonyymi. De facto/in fact. Ei ole aivan yksi yhteen.


----------



## DrWatson

"Periaatteessa" on kyllä pikemminkin antonyymi sanalle "käytännössä"; nehän ovat toisilleen vastakkaisia käsitteitä.

käytännössä = in practice (de facto)
periaatteessa = in principle (de jure)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Onko _käytännöllä _erikoinen merkitys politiikasta puhuttaessa? En ole varma ymmärränkö, mitä se tarkoittaa tässä yhteydessä:
> _
> Käytännössä kokous hyväksyi aloitteen, jonka mukaan pakkoruotsin tilalle kouluihin tulisi vapaasti valittava toinen kieli.
> 
> _Kiitos


Ei _käytäntö_ politiikassa merkitse mitään erityistä. Sen merkitys on virkkeessäsi suunnilleen sama kuin _in [actual] fact_: _In actual fact, the meeting approved an initiative that would enable students to freely choose another language than mandatory Swedish.

_GOM


----------

